# Some Burger King freebies (Exp. 15.02.09)



## Smashbox (6 Jan 2009)

Just seen these posted elsewhere for any BK addicts...

http://www.burgerking.co.uk/files/documents/Evoucher.pdf

Out goes the diet plans...


----------



## extopia (6 Jan 2009)

Was in the Grafton St branch earlier today... never again.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Jan 2009)

extopia said:


> Was in the Grafton St branch earlier today... never again.



why?


----------



## Smashbox (6 Jan 2009)

A lot of people are big BK fans! I work beside one, and its always jammed!


----------



## NHG (6 Jan 2009)

Thank you, thank god that I have to travel a good bit to get to a Burger King, the waist band is under enough pressure!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2009)

On the vouchers it says "no photocopies" - how are they going to tell the difference between a monochrome printout and a photocopy!?


----------



## Smashbox (6 Jan 2009)

They're being accepted, I tried the ice cream one today


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2009)

Fair enough. Thanks.


----------

